# Fantasy land Trades



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We usually have 2 or three threads like this a year, so i thought id start one. These are all approved by Real GM. Feel free to post your own.

Clippers trade:
Maggette
Rebraca
Livingston
1st rounder

Golden State Trades:
Dunleavvy Jr.
Foyle
Ellis

Why the Clippers do it: They have a slot open already for livingston's contract extension, but perhaps they feel he will not live up to it, but Ellis Can. Dunleavvy SR. tried to get Dunleavvy Jr. this summer for Maggette, but sterling/baylor werent hearing it. Foyle has a terrible contract, but can be bought out if the clippers dont want to deal with it, and i believe there are team options on his deal in future years anyway. He actually would be an excellent backup to Kaman this year. 

Why the CLippers dont do it: They still think livingston will be a superstar. They dont want to take the chance ellis bolts the team when hes a FA. Sterling thinks its too much money to pay two non starters (dunleavvy, foyle).

Why golden state does it: Theyve got their PG already locked up for a couple of years. Might not have enough money to resign ellis. Worried about Ellis pulling an arenas perhaps. They dont have to buy out the contract of foyle this way. Rebraca is better than foyle, if he got healthy. Maggette would be a better off the bench player than Dunleavvy. Livingston they figure they can sign for cheaper. First round pick would get them another good player. Maggette, if they lose him after next season at least will have a contract that will come off of the books faster than dunleavvy. Rebracas contract comes off of the books after this year. 

Why golden state doesnt do it: They feel ellis is the future of the franchise, and are willing to go deep into the luxury tax to resign him. Maggette they feel might not be resignable, so just a rental for a year and a half. With baron davis injury history, they would feel more comfortable knowning they have ellis, instead of having to hand over the reigns to livingston.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



yamaneko said:


> We usually have 2 or three threads like this a year, so i thought id start one. These are all approved by Real GM. Feel free to post your own.
> 
> Clippers trade:
> Maggette
> ...


The Clippers would go into cap hell if they get both Foyle and Dunleavy. Foyle is one of the most improbably people to trade for not to mention impossible. Let him rot on the inactive list on the Clippers for 10+ million a year. Even if Livingston doesn't pan out I wouldn't do that trade. Id rather trade Livingston in combination with another for a better player.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

Yup, which is one of the reasons not to do the trade. But again, some people say ellis will be a superstar....so im sure MANY teams would be more than happy to take foyles contract if it meant getting ellis. I think foyle would be the primary backup to kaman though, he wouldnt sit on the bench. Hes a dunleavvy type center. Whats worse for this year? Paying rebraca 3-4 million to do nothing, or pay foyle 8 million to be our primary backup Center? But again, the key is Ellis. I dont think anyone really knows how good he will/wont be. If he turns out to be another gilbert arenas, im sure youd agree that taking on foyles contract would have been worth it. However, since we dont know, we can be sure the clippers wouldnt take that chance.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

sorry, but hell no...ellis is great, but give up maggs/livy/ and a 1st rounder? hell no...i haven't given up on livy just yet...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

what i would like to see is a maggette for haslem trade, straight up...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

Here is a trade idea (I am not really for or against it) that was brought up over the summer:

Livingston
Maggette
Rebraca

for

Iverson.

If memory serves me this is something the Sixers could have been interested in.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



Weasel said:


> Here is a trade idea (I am not really for or against it) that was brought up over the summer:
> 
> Livingston
> Maggette
> ...



actually, to be honest, i was opposed to that idea when it was first proposed...i had just seen livingston in the playoffs, and he impressed me...i have not seen him begin to approach that same level this season...i'm sure iverson would help alot more than livingston on offense, but defensively, a combo of cassell and AI kind of scare me...i'm not sure...let me see here:

pg: iverson/cassell
sg: mobley/iverson
sf: ross/thomas
pf: brand/thomas
c: kaman/thomas/williams

actually, the lineup looks pretty good. good defenders at every single position, and good scoring punch in iverson/brand...mobley/kaman would be our third scorer depending on what kind of nights they are having...a versatile big in thomas off the bench, and a great scoring point in cassell to relieve iverson or mobley...although i would never put iverson and cassell on the floor at the same time, unless the other team was going to intentionally foul...

actually, screw it, our team ain't doing **** right now anyways..i say, if the trade is still on the table, we have to take it...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

Utah said there isnt anyone on their team who is not untouchable. How id love to get ak47 over here. Utah is winning without him, hes averaging 8 points, yet hes their highest paid player. Who knows, maybe they would. But the problem is we would have to get a PG back on the deal if we give up rebraca/maggette (who the jazz have always wanted), and livingston. So the only deal that would work is AK 47 and Derek fisher for maggette, livvy, rebraca, korolev. 

That would be a trade that would improve both teams. Fisher contract isnt good, but this way we can use our first rounders to get a PG next year, and this year we will have to veteran PG's which dunleavvy im sure would love. Ak47 would make us one of the most ridiculous defensive teams in the league, kaman/brand/ak would be blocking everything within a couple feet! Utah always has like maggette, livingston can be the backup PG, rebraca and korolev just throw ins, but then they get salary cap flexibility by getting out of the ak and fisher contracts.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

id love to see livingston and iverson on the same lineup. They would be perfect for each other, unlike a cassell/livingston lineup. But we dont have the pieces to be able to keep livingston if we were to get a superstar. Pretty much any superstar deal would have to include livingston, and even that might not be enough anymore since livvy keeps stinking it up.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



yamaneko said:


> Utah said there isnt anyone on their team who is not untouchable. How id love to get ak47 over here. Utah is winning without him, hes averaging 8 points, yet hes their highest paid player. Who knows, maybe they would. But the problem is we would have to get a PG back on the deal if we give up rebraca/maggette (who the jazz have always wanted), and livingston. So the only deal that would work is AK 47 and Derek fisher for maggette, livvy, rebraca, korolev.
> 
> That would be a trade that would improve both teams. Fisher contract isnt good, but this way we can use our first rounders to get a PG next year, and this year we will have to veteran PG's which dunleavvy im sure would love. Ak47 would make us one of the most ridiculous defensive teams in the league, kaman/brand/ak would be blocking everything within a couple feet! Utah always has like maggette, livingston can be the backup PG, rebraca and korolev just throw ins, but then they get salary cap flexibility by getting out of the ak and fisher contracts.



if we got ak47, i agree, our defense would be scary, but who the hell would score? maggette has been the only consistent scorer...we would always be playing catchup...even moreso than right now...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



yamaneko said:


> id love to see livingston and iverson on the same lineup. They would be perfect for each other, unlike a cassell/livingston lineup. But we dont have the pieces to be able to keep livingston if we were to get a superstar. Pretty much any superstar deal would have to include livingston, *and even that might not be enough anymore since livvy keeps stinking it up.*



that's a great point...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

Well, i think were better off when we DONT have so many scorers. That makes the "stars" more confident that they need to get thigns done. Last year through the injuries brand was RELIED on to score and he did it. This year we are too balanced, and its like no one wants to be labeled selfish or something other than cassel.

AK 47 normally is a decent scorer. Remember, with ak starting, this probably moves ross to the bench, so wed have an increase in offense right there. Derek fisher can score more than livvy off of the bench. Ross's offense is improving, and remember wed still have tim thomas as well. So i dont think with that lineup scoring would be a problem. I dont think wed be playing TOO Much catch up with that lineup. 

Just complete fantasy, can you imagine if we had artest on the team now? And then instad of trading maggette as part of this deal, we traded mobley? Wed have the greatest defensive team in history...we could theoretically start brand at center, AK at PF, Artest at SF, Ross at SG, and Ewing (just for kicks) at PG. LOL....that would be hilarious. Wed be loosing games like 56 -45.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

"the future", yeah right...the future of mediocre basketball...strike that, livy would have to improve to be called mediocre...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

Something to bring in Marcus Camby and JR Smith from Denver. Maybe Maggette, Kaman, Rebraca and a 2nd or two for Camby and Smith Bro's? 

Starting Unit:
Marcus Camby
Elton Brand
Quinton Ross
Cuttino Mobley
Sam Cassell

2nd Unit: 
Joe Smith
Tim Thomas
James Singleton
JR Smith
Shaun Livingston


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

No way, that would be too much to give up. Camby is ok, but id much rather keep kaman locked up. JR Smith i dont think would ever get run here even though i wouldnt mind seeing him here. Hes the opposite of what dunleavvy likes in a guy. ONly way id give up maggette AND kaman is if were getting a superstar in return. ANd, it could happen, you never know. Only problem is there arent really any superstar centers on the market right now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

One thing i forgot. Vince Carter could opt for free agency at the end of the year. Wondering if the nets would be interested, in order not to lose him for nothing (if he does want out), in this trade (of course continengt on the clipps being able to resign him)

Livingston, Maggette, Rebraca, Singleton for: Carter and Mikki moore

Livingston hopefully could learn more from kidd than he has with cassell. Maggette could replace carter perhaps if the nets want to keep him. rebraca is just for salary, singleton is the kind of high flying guy who would work well in the nets offense, mikki moore just to replace a body on the clippers.

Meanwhile, if vince could be resigned for 4 years, the next few years, i dont care who else is on the team, but Brand/Carter would be a force to be reckoned with. Let alone the starting 5 wed have for the rest of the year: Kaman/Brand/Carter/Mobley/Cassell with Ross/Thomas/Moore/Ewing off of the bench.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



yamaneko said:


> One thing i forgot. Vince Carter could opt for free agency at the end of the year. Wondering if the nets would be interested, in order not to lose him for nothing (if he does want out), in this trade (of course continengt on the clipps being able to resign him)
> 
> Livingston, Maggette, Rebraca, Singleton for: Carter and Mikki moore
> 
> ...


That should be something to look at.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

I might completely go back to my stance before last season of we need a superstar in order to succeed. Look at us last year...we did quite well, and we had a guy who was putting up superstar numbers.

This year, we have a team thats almost the same as last year, arguably better at the beginning, but without a superstar, were not getting the results. 

I do think we need to search one out. Preferably, a SG/SF, but id almost be ok with getting garnett too. 

Kaman/Livingston/Maggette/Rebraca...not sure if that would be enough. I think that the guy who signs an extension, his trade value is equal to the average of the remaining salary on his new contract.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

How about adding Brand to the mix...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

WHat would you guys think about?

Gordon
filler

for 

Maggette

yes I'm a chicago fan, we need a taller guard.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

What about A Rebraca/Korolev to Toronto for Mo Pete and Pape Sow?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

NOt sure how a non superstar will help this team. Because talent wise, we have some great "role" players. Dont know how we can actually improve on a maggette if were not getting an all star....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

Doubt the Knicks|Wolves do it, but with the recent Cassell article, thought I'd give this a shot:

Clippers Trade: Corey Maggette, Zeljko Rebraca, Chris Kaman, Cuttino Mobley, Daniel Ewing 2007 Wolves First, 2007 Clippers First(Lotto Protected, Top 5 Next Year and Unprotected In 2009)
Clippers Recieve: Jamal Crawford, Kevin Garnett

Why? Craw is a young version of Mobley imo and KG is a BEAST. Him and Elton would dominate any other PF|C combo. Clippers would still have Livingston, Singleton and Thomas to bring off the bench and once they bring Sofoklis and Diaz over, the bench would be solid as well. After the deal, could sign a FA 2guard such as Devin Brown, Courtney Alexander, Kareem Rush

Starting Unit: Cassell | Crawford | Ross | Brand | KG 
Bench: Livingston | Singleton | Korolev | Thomas | Davis | Williams

Knicks Trade: Jamal Crawford
Knicks Recieve: Cuttino Mobley, Daniel Ewing

Why? They get a veteran presence finally with Ewing being just a salary filler(all though he could and is much more). Reuniting Mobley + Francis could slightly help the Knickerbockers out.

T'Wolves Trade: Kevin Garnett
T'Wolves Recieve: Corey Maggette, Zeljko Rebraca, Chris Kaman, 2007 1st Rounders via LA

Why? Lose KG but get a young big man and a damn good slasher. Starting Unit looks like: James|Davis|Maggette|Smith|Kaman with Blount, Hudson, Jaric, Hassell off the bench which could do wonders. Also get their own pick back so if they wish to tank, they could right ahead, along with getting most likely another pick in what is projected to be a damn deep draft.


Thread's name is Fantasy so here it is :clap2:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

haha. good one.

I for one wouldnt mind having jamal crawford. Hes no superstar, but he can sure finish games, which is what we need.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



Hustle said:


> WHat would you guys think about?
> 
> Gordon
> filler
> ...


To cope with the financial side that might work out to help the Clippers. Would be nice to see who the filler is.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



Hustle said:


> WHat would you guys think about?
> 
> Gordon
> filler
> ...


How about Gordon for Livingston instead?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

If only chicago would do a deal like that.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



leidout said:


> How about Gordon for Livingston instead?



why would anyone in their right mind even consider giving up gordon for garbage?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

How about trading someone to NY! We could use some of there young players and Isiah looking to deal. Not sure who though...


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

Since it's fantasy, any one want to work out a trade for Redd or Ray Allen without giving up Livingston? These two are guys that I'd love to see as Clips.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*

i dont think theres any way without giving up livingston. because for any team to take a mobley or maggette, they would have to be able to justify it to their fans by saying that even though they are getting an inferior player to the one being given up, they are at least getting a young guy with "upside."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Fantasyland Trade Scenarios*



universal! said:


> Since it's fantasy, any one want to work out a trade for Redd or Ray Allen without giving up Livingston? These two are guys that I'd love to see as Clips.


I'd also love Joe Johnson, he would fit in perfectly here. Back when we had Wilcox and Suns had JJ, I heard a rumor of Wilcox for JJ, should have done it! Ugh


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Pau Gasol is available...*

While Mike Miller would be helpful to the clippers, he is not a big upgrade over Maggette or Mobley, just a change of style.

While playing Gasol in the post is a HUGE improvement over Kaman, and if we're gonna have 20+ million invested in the post, Brand & Gasol seem like a much more effective combo as both can score, rebound, pass and take care of the ball. Gasol's style is more of a modern day center that plays both an inside & out game. He's also only 25 years old... and under Dunleavy's coaching system, he'll become a more effective defender.

Memphis has said they want to go young, so why not trade Kaman & Livingston/1st rounder while Livingston's value is still considered high? Imagine this starting line-up in the playoffs... it's "potential" is not as great, but you'd have 5 "proven" veterans that are all capable of winning games by themselves. 

C: Gasol
F: Brand
F: Maggette
G: Mobley
G: Cassell

Bench: Thomas, Ross, Singleton, Ewing, Williams


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Pau Gasol is available...*

Hmmm thats a thought.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Pau Gasol is available...*

OMG, i think theres deja vu all over again. Watch us offer kaman for pao, then memphis backs off because of kaman's injury, and ends up getting someone better. just like maggette and artest last year.

If pao is available, the clippers NEED to get something done. Will they? Absolutely not. Remember, kaman is a dunleavvy favorite...one of the prerequsisites for him actually being signed, and we all know dunleavvy is practically the GM for this organization. 

The ONLY way i see this deal go down is IF IF IF Dunleavvy wants to get rid of maggette so bad, but the only way sterling signs off on it (remembe,r sterling shot down a maggs for dun jr. trade already), is if we get pao as part of the deal. If that happens, then how about:

Kaman, Maggette, Livingston, Rebraca for:

Pao, Miller, Lowry. 

We would then have:

Pao Brand Miller Mobley Cassell
Williams Thomas Singleton Ross Lowry

By the way...merging with fantasyland thread...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Pau Gasol is available...*



yamaneko said:


> OMG, i think theres deja vu all over again. Watch us offer kaman for pao, then memphis backs off because of kaman's injury, and ends up getting someone better. just like maggette and artest last year.
> 
> If pao is available, the clippers NEED to get something done. Will they? Absolutely not. Remember, kaman is a dunleavvy favorite...one of the prerequsisites for him actually being signed, and we all know dunleavvy is practically the GM for this organization.
> 
> ...


Not really a fantasyland thread, Pau Gasol *IS* available since they're selling the Grizzlies and they are currently entertaining offers... Boston & Minnesota seem to be the ones most interested in him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Pau Gasol is available...*



leidout said:


> Not really a fantasyland thread, Pau Gasol *IS* available since they're selling the Grizzlies and they are currently entertaining offers... Boston & Minnesota seem to be the ones most interested in him.


Even Gasol thinks he is gone. I think the Clippers should jump at it though I don't know if they want Kaman's contract. They might be more interested in Maggette and Livingston.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Pau Gasol is available...*

Well fantasyland in that supposedly kaman has always been untouchable it seems, and its unlikely that right after all this talk how important kaman is, signigng him to a long deal, and dunleavvy inferring keeping kaman was essential to his deal. 

The reason this went to fantasyland, and not the miller magette one, is that the miller/maggette deal was actually rumored in the media, but nothing specific about pao to the clippers.

Id pee my pants if we could pull off the deal i posted there, but i doubt the logo would sign off on that. Memphis would be up in arms if pao was given up IMO. BUt if i was memphis, id do the deal too. Kaman could be a dominating big man there...if he could get 12 and 10 next to the most dominating PF in the league last year (argulably), then he would probably get 16 and 11 next to stromile swift. And maggette, if used properly, would put up MUCH better numbers compared to mike miller.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Pau Gasol is available...*

I sure hope that were not going to STRIKE out AGAIN on getting a superstar (id consider pao borderline international superstar), if we actually had a chance with pao, and we blow it again (like with vince carter, paul pierce), im going to be pissed. Kaman/Brand already is one of the best PF/C combos in the league. Imagine a pao/brand front court.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Believe me, but Gasol definitely ISN'T a NBA C. Memphis tried to put a Stromile Swift-Gasol frontcourt, and Gasol didn't play well as a C (got owned in the paint). I know that Brand is definitely way way way better than Stro, but Gasol struggled a lot when playing C in the NBA.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Fantasy or not, Pau isn't a good fit with the Clips. Clips need a true SG with range.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

universal! said:


> Fantasy or not, Pau isn't a good fit with the Clips. Clips need a true SG with range.


Believe it or not, Mobley is already is that guy, someone just has to convince Dunleavy that we need to shoot more 3s... even though we've come in dead last in attempts & makes for the past couple of years, Dunleavy hasn't even mentioned this as a big problem area...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, the clippers interior would be so dominating with brand AND pao, that the backcourt should be open all day.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Well, the clippers interior would be so dominating with brand AND pao, that the backcourt should be open all day.



would it even matter if the backcourt is open all day? dunleavy would make sure that our shooters wouldn't shoot...he does that right now...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I do think though that part of the reason that the Clippers have so many shooting woes is due to the lack of inside play. Brand has been way off, Kaman is/was off to his usual slow start. Last year too when kaman got off to a slow start, the threes didnt seem to fall, but when kaman and brand were peaking, it seemed like the three point shooting was too. But not as much as it should have, because Kaman was not very good passing out of the block. Thats something it seems as if hes doing much better this year, finding the open guy. So if he comes back, hopefully we will see him finding the open guy outside the arc if he is double teamed. 

But back on topic, every time down id say that either pao or brand would be double teamed. this would always leave someone open. If we had miller and mobley camped out at the three point line, i dont see how we couldnt get more threes with that kind of lineup. Not to mention pao is an all star...he wont score as much as before with brand but no one would doubt that he can score more than kaman. YOu never know. If jerry west really is going to retire soon, he might not care, and just pull the trigger.

If we have to throw in the minnesota pick to get it done, DO IT. We dont need draft picks. We would have all the important parts of our team signed for years. The money that would have gone to a draft pick we can use to resign Qross or Singleton or Korolev. 

Watching the game last night again showed me how much we blew it by not acting fast on the Artest/Maggette trade. If pao and miller are on the table, and the kaman/livingston/maggette combo could get it done, how do you not pull the trigger?

Alas, this is all fantasy though as kaman is most likely clipper for life.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Forget Gasol, lets see if we can get Jemaine O'Neal. He can play center better than Gasol, is better defensively and is just as good as a scorer. We can give Indy Kamen and Maggette or 1st round picks. But now that I think about it, O'Neal would never come to the Clips b/c Dunleavy wasted him on the end of the bench for 5 years in Portland.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I never want to deal with indiana after theys crewed us out of the artest deal


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Both our first rounders in the draft to get Kevin Durant and an 2nd rounder


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Both our first rounders in the draft to get Kevin Durant and an 2nd rounder


qross1fan, did u get my most recent pm?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> qross1fan, did u get my most recent pm?


Yes and I forwarded it on. Nothing more I can do about it, I don't think.

But back to the topic, Maggette + Kaman for Allen + One of Sea's Project C's?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Forget Gasol, lets see if we can get Jemaine O'Neal. He can play center better than Gasol, is better defensively and is just as good as a scorer. We can give Indy Kamen and Maggette or 1st round picks. But now that I think about it, O'Neal would never come to the Clips b/c Dunleavy wasted him on the end of the bench for 5 years in Portland.


More motivation to kill the Dunleavy extension before it's finalized *prayer*

O'Neal is a better convention center, but i think the game is moving away from that... my main problem with O'Neal is that he seems to never be completely healthy, Gasol seems slightly more durable (especially if you consider all the international games), plus he's younger, which is always a consideration with long contracts (also the main reason why Mobley should be on the block before Maggette)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Couple of bulls trades that would work under the cap:

Clippers send maggette and Rebraca perhaps draft pick for:

Gordon and PJ Brown

Gordon might be a good fit on the team, BUT the problem is the salary. Both he and livingston would be up for extensions. Would the clippers let them battle it out to see who gets the 50 million slot? 

Clippers trade shawn livingston, Maggette, and rebraca for

PJ Brown, Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, the right to switch picks with the knicks in 2007. 

This one is more extreme, but i think better for both teams. 

Clippers positives: Gordon they could spend money on, might be a good fit, can play 1 and 2, and can score. In this offense, might be an ugprade to maggette due to dunleavvy's misuse of corey. PJ Brown is better than aaron williams IMO, so upgrade there. Livingston has 10X the upside as duhon, but look at their numbers, is livingston right NOW the better PG? That in itself wouldnt be good, but that knicks pick is the kicker. That pick could end up being oden, budinger, or something like that.

Bulls positives: Theyve always liked maggette, right? Brings a more veteran presence to the team. Signed for one more year. Different than the players they have now. rebraca is just a throw in, but not an expensive one, and if he got healthy could do well in the east backing up big ben. Livingston would not be a droppoff from duhon, but although they give up the right to move up in the draft, getting livingston is like drafting a junior from college with upside.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Couple of bulls trades that would work under the cap:
> 
> Clippers send maggette and Rebraca perhaps draft pick for:
> 
> ...


I don't want any part of Gordan. He's an undersized shooting guard who is way too streaky with his shot. You can't depend on him to score every night, he is a volume shooter and he doesn't attack the basket at all. Maggette at least is dependable enough to get 15 points every night on very few shots and if his shot isn't falling he can get to the FT line. The Bulls would trade Gordan for Maggette straight up in a heartbeat.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't trade for J O'Neal. He's a good player, but won't fit with the Clips well. A SG is better then a F/C, as that I think EB should get more touches.

Regarding Livingston, check this out (career numbers):

Marko Jaric:
27.5MPG 0.403FG% 0.333ThreeP% 0.722FT% 3.0RPG 4.2APG 1.76TO 1.5SPG 8.2PPG 

Livingston:
25.7MPG 0.423FG% 0.267ThreeP% 0.706FT% 3.0RPG 4.6APG 2.02TO 0.8SPG 6.4PPG

Both listed as 6'7" though Jaric is 40lbs heavier and Livingston probably an inch or two taller. And of course Livingston is a much better defender.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

universal! said:


> I wouldn't trade for J O'Neal. He's a good player, but won't fit with the Clips well. A SG is better then a F/C, as that I think EB should get more touches.
> 
> Regarding Livingston, check this out (career numbers):
> 
> ...


Don't worry about JO. He will never be a Clipper with Dunleavy as coach, trust me.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Don't worry about JO. He will never be a Clipper with Dunleavy as coach, trust me.


Yeah, i can easily see JO slapping Dunleavy the first time he sends him to the bench.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Miami now wants maggette. But they really dont have anything id be interested in. Dont want any part of the remaining 4 years of walkers deal. MAYBE james posey, but hes gone after this year. 

I think id want a 3 way trade if its going to be with miami. Theres no one theyd want to give up,that id actually want. Posey id like, but hes not worth maggette, and hes only with the team until the end of the year. A first round pick from miami MAYBE if it does seem they are lottery bound. So if it seems CERTAIN miami is lottery bound, then id take posey plus a first. But then were back to the same problem....rebuilding miami probably would not want to give up a lottery pick. 

Bottom line - unless someone does something that hurts their team (miami or clippers), any talk of miami for maggette is fantasyland.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brand, maggette, rebraca for Garnett and mccants. ROFL.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

BTW, any way we can trade tim thomas back to phoenix after the moratorium is lifted? Dunleavvy just is NOT using him well, and hes not playing well either. Why dunleavvy always calls plays to post thomas up i have no idea.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/12082006/sports/bad_answer_sports_peter_vecsey.htm



> According to two agents whose clients play for the 76ers, Iverson went to team president Billy King this past Tuesday and demanded to be traded, something he professed repeatedly over the years he'd never do.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

On the block:

Allen Iverson
Rashard Lewis
Kevin Garnett


I think Lewis is the best fit for us. I love Garnett but dont think we can get him. Iverson will for sure ruin our chemistry. I like Andre Iguodala though. 

Andres Nocioni + Luol Deng for Maggette? Does it work under cap?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i would like to see a trade go down but i doubt anything will happen...especially since i highly doubt the Clippers would package Livingston...and we really need a point guard....but i think teams are starting to realize Livingston sucks so we cant even offer him anymore....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say if the Clips can work something out without moving EB they should go after Iverson.....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

then again i doubt Iverson would ever play for the Clippers....


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Iverson? Hmmm...do you think he will pass to Brand or even go to practice?

I think we need role players instead of a superstar, except for Pierce. Now that Celtic are losing....maybe....they are willing to trade Pierce for Maggette. :biggrin:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Iverson? Hmmm...do you think he will pass to Brand or even go to practice?
> 
> I think we need role players instead of a superstar, except for Pierce. Now that Celtic are losing....maybe....they are willing to trade Pierce for Maggette. :biggrin:


Iverson is sharing the ball more than he ever has before, most of the stuff you guys are talking about came from his earlier years. He's still defensively weak, but other than that he's dominant in just about every other way...

Iverson, Gasol, Pierce & Lewis are all players we should be willing to give up just about anything other than Brand to get... but i doubt Dunleavy will even consider moving Kaman or Livingston (which is what it'll take to get these kind of guys)


----------

